# Sample Informal Contract/Service Agreement



## dannyc33 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hay, this will be my first year for snow removal and i was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to let me see a copy of there contract or service agreement.
I just plan on making a verson of a compilation of them into an informal service agreement more so than a contract since I'm Indianapolis and we don't get much snow. It will mostly be for driveways, some small neighborhoods, and even one or two commercial parking lots. The nice guys at lawnsite helped me with this a few years ago too, and I have mostly gotta very good feed back on it. And I know Sima has some, but like I said I just would like to make it informal and more of an agreement rather than a contract, which scares people  and I'ld be very appreciative of any help.

Thankyou kindly :waving: 
Dan


----------



## Lawnchoice (Jul 4, 2004)

No word yet I see.

I am curious to see what other companies are using as well.

Stay tuned I guess.


Lawnchoice


----------



## tonygreek (Aug 19, 2004)

Have you tried the search function? 

One reason you might have for no response is the aforementioned "search" function usage. Also, everyone should have their contract checked by an attorney, thus someone's contract may not fit you. And finally, I've seen it come up enough to know that what you are asking for typically has cost someone money and you want what they've paid for for free.

Good luck.

Tony


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think maybe a part of the problem is the wording. There is no such thing as an "Informal Contract". Contracts, by definition, are formal. What you might want to do, is make up something like a "Proposal" that you spell out what it is you would provide, but then as soon as they sign it, it becomes a contract. I think I'd be careful, though, even without them signing it, they could hold you responsible if it is something you gave them. All the obligations are one-sided; you agreed to do something, but they have not agreed to do anything.


----------

